# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Treatment/finish of cubby house

## trenyboy

Hi, 
What's the best treatment for a treated pine cubby house?  Am thinking of oil/stain rather than painting, would this be sufficient and what could you recommend in terms of products? 
Thanks
TC

----------


## Blocker

Keep it simple and apply 2 coats of Decking Oil.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## trenyboy

Should I go with oil or use something like Cabots Aquadeck?  Would I need to coat both inside and out or will the inside not wear like the outside?

----------


## Spelunx

I would go with anything that is cheap... even have a look at a few garage sales and see if someone is selling left-over decking oil or similar... oil will pretty much last for ever.... I got given two massive cans of jarrah tinted oil for weatherboards.... they were about 15 years old, opened one up, gave it a very good stir, and away we went!

----------


## Gooner

Bit of an old post and probably original poster has resolved the problem, but for the record I believe that Cabots Timbershades is the suitable product and what I used for the cubby I built. Better than standard deck oil.

----------

